# New to marine



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

All

I am new to marine fishkeeping, (though not fishkeeping in general).

I have just purchased a 175 litre tank, (55x45x70cm). I already have an 8w UV sterilizer, protein skimmer and all the needed items. Was thinking of a fish only system with some rocks and a cleaner and a fire shrimp. 

Any thoughts as to what fish would go well in the tank ? I have a few in mind but would appreciate any comments from you.

Regards 

Hickers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Look at my posts on "Fish FOR beginners" and "Fish NOT for beginners," for starters and whats the gallons? I forget the conversion from liters to gallons right now... Also you may want to consider a fishless cycle to start your tank up.


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I beleive the tank holds 38.49 gallons. I would be lloking to mature the tank for about six weeks. I did have a marine tank a number of years ago but a move forced my to give it up. I was considering a pair of green chromis, two clown fish, (tank bred), possibly a yellow tang and a goby to turn the substrate over. I would like one other fish, (possiobly a small buttterfly fish).

Again, appreciate your thoughts.

Regards
Hickers


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

That feels a bit small for a tang - they get pretty big and tend to be "back and forth" swimmers or pacers. 
A small dwarf angel (coral beauty, flame, rusty, etc) would do well provided theres some liverock to nibble on.

Be carefully picking a B'fly - a large % of them are extremely delicate and hard to keep - make sure your buying one of the "safe" or "easy" species not one of the "buy and flush" ones...
I usually shoot for about one med fish per square foot of surface area - I'm guessing that this tank has about 3-4 ft of surface, so I'd aim for 3-4 med fish. The chromis together would barely be one med fish, the clowns will be 2 med fish, most sand-sifting gobies would be a md fish. So with two clowns, two chromis, and a goby I'd consider the tank pretty much stocked. Personally I might swap a dwarf angel or other med fish (royal gramma, blenny, etc) for the chromis.

Or add the extra fish and be ready for extra water changes (and a bigger skimmer wouldn't hurt).


----------



## Hickers (Mar 25, 2005)

After consideration I agree about the tang, as much as I love them. I would be interested in a flame angel though but I believe they have a fairly high mortality rate within a few weeks of addition to the tank. 

Thanks for the advice regarding the stocking levels and I will probably replace the chromis with a Coral Beauty, and stick with two percula clowns, one goby and maybe a royal gramma. I would be looking to carry our a water change once a week.

Regards

Hickers


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The cyinide collected flames have the bad mortality rate... I'd check your LFS see if they know how they are collected... flames are pretty awesome fish.


----------

